# Can you pair pigeons of the same sex?



## Anouk (Jul 20, 2008)

Hi Everyone,
I'm back after a very chaotic few weeks moving house, and Marlene the once feral, now extremely tame pigeon is still with me. I was initially hoping she might be releasable, but the bird vet says she definitely wouldn't survive. She had a broken wing which is now healed, but her flying is still lobsided and rather clumsy, and she doesn't have any fear of people or other animals. The upshot of this is that Marlene needs a friend, and the vet has another injured feral which she has asked me to take, but the problem is that neither pigeon is definitively sexed. Is this likely to be a problem? I am calling Marlene a she based on what I've read on this site about their pelvic bones, but the vet says that test isn't definitive. Marlene really doesn't like my partner - she bobs up and down and coos at him (also turns around on the spot), and jabs at his hand if he comes too near, but i don't know if this is more a male or female sort of behaviour. The other pigeon is also a juvenile, and the vet says she can't predict the sex with any accuracy. Is it likely to cause friction if they are the same sex? The vet seems to think they will be glad of the company regardless, but I don't want to cause fights. I feel really bad at the moment because Marlene is on her own most of the time - I have dogs who would like to eat her, so it means I can't have her with me nearly as much as I'd like. I'd also like to give a home to another needy feral, but only if they will actually enjoy eachother's company. Any advice would be wonderful! Thanks so much!


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

I dont have a lot of experience, but I think my girl (laid an egg after rescue) is paired with another female...I am getting them both soon...I think (I could eb wrong0 that they are both girls bc I have been told they are very quiet...no loud cooing, mating behaviour etc....they've been together for 4 months and get along great. I know they were introduced where they could see eachother in seprate cages for awhile.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I have females that have paired up and get a long just fine.
Males I'm not sure about that. I seem to have attitude problems with the males mostly.


----------

